# Canadian smokers!!



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

This is not a moving to Mexico question, that's a few years off yet but we do vacation there often. The limits on how many cigarettes you are allowed to bring into Mexico has changed from two cartons to one carton with varying reported amounts on how much duty you must pay if you have too many. (Anywhere from 450 pesos to 3300 pesos). I will be in Mexico for two weeks and one carton just isn't going to cut it. I plan on supplementing with Mexican cigarettes but have no idea what kind. What kind of Mexican cigarettes do Canadians enjoy and taste most like a Canadian cigarette? I do not like the taste of American cigarettes so I'm hoping that there is something out there that might compare. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like it's 10 packs of cigarettes. 1 What Can I Bring into Mexico: Mexican Customs Rules – The Article | Surviving Yucatan

http://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/reinounido/index.php/visas/79


----------



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes. One carton = ten packs. It's not quite enough for a fifteen day stay. I'm wanting to know what Canadians living in Mexico smoke.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be seen as someone to avoid. Smokers are rare and smoking is not permitted in restaurants, etc. If you were to break the habit before your visit, you would fit in and not offend folks with the odor on your clothing and body, even when not actually smoking.
End of lecture.


----------



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

My concern is not about fitting in. I'm a non-conformist and quite proud of it. I am asking a simple question that I hope someone can answer.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will be seen as someone to avoid. Smokers are rare and smoking is not permitted in restaurants, etc. If you were to break the habit before your visit, you would fit in and not offend folks with the odor on your clothing and body, even when not actually smoking.
> End of lecture.


I wouldn't say that smokers are rare, at least not in Mexico City, though perhaps they are not as common as they used to be. On a personal level, I don't have any friends here, Mexican or foreign, who indulge in this habit. The people I see smoking in public are usually young people in their twenties or thirties. It is true that you can't smoke inside in restaurants, but most of them offer tables outside, either on the street or on a patio that is part of the restaurant property.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will be seen as someone to avoid. Smokers are rare and smoking is not permitted in restaurants, etc. If you were to break the habit before your visit, you would fit in and not offend folks with the odor on your clothing and body, even when not actually smoking.
> End of lecture.


RV: Are you a former smoker? I am curious if that was the origin of the Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease that, I believe, is one reason you left Chapala. If so, you might mention that as another reason to stop smoking.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SooozyQ said:


> My concern is not about fitting in. I'm a non-conformist and quite proud of it. I am asking a simple question that I hope someone can answer.


It is a simple question and deserves a simple answer. But on this forum, anytime you open a conversation, the discussion takes on a life of its own. And if you bring up "smoking", it is probably inevitable that there is going to be more discussion.


----------



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

I do understand that the topic of smoking is a touchy one. I use a vape here at home but those sometimes get seized at customs and besides, I'm on vacation. I smoke, I drink, I eat what I want, I don't go to the gym, I don't run 5 miles a day. Two weeks of the year when I give in to my vices. It helps balance the other 50 out. All I want to know is what Canadian smokers living in Mexico smoke.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Canadian friends building a house smoke the cheap ones with filters. There's lots of brands so just try them out. Range from 24+/- pesos to close to 40 pesos

You can smoke in open beach restaurants here


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> RV: Are you a former smoker? I am curious if that was the origin of the Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease that, I believe, is one reason you left Chapala. If so, you might mention that as another reason to stop smoking.


Yes, I am, and those 43 years of smoking ended the good life in Mexico, in spite of the fact that I quit in 1999, when the first of several heart attacks got my attention. Later, the COPD made it impossible to breath without supplemental oxygen and, with a few other related medical conditions, forced us back to the US for the VA Hospitals and Medicare.
I hope Soozy quits, though there is permanent damage already done, which will probably pop up in her future.
Can you tell that I regret having ever smoked?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SooozyQ said:


> I do understand that the topic of smoking is a touchy one. I use a vape here at home but those sometimes get seized at customs and besides, I'm on vacation. I smoke, I drink, I eat what I want, I don't go to the gym, I don't run 5 miles a day. Two weeks of the year when I give in to my vices. It helps balance the other 50 out. All I want to know is what Canadian smokers living in Mexico smoke.


Does that mean that the other 50 weeks of the year, you are a non-smoking, non-drinking, vegan, who goes to the gym and runs 5 miles every day?  

My hat is off to you. I could stick with you except that I like to drink occasionally and never go to gyms.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, I am, and those 43 years of smoking ended the good life in Mexico, in spite of the fact that I quit in 1999, when the first of several heart attacks got my attention. Later, the COPD made it impossible to breath without supplemental oxygen and, with a few other related medical conditions, forced us back to the US for the VA Hospitals and Medicare.
> I hope Soozy quits, though there is permanent damage already done, which will probably pop up in her future.
> Can you tell that I regret having ever smoked?


 I've yet to meet a smoker who is glad that they started smoking! However, people do smoke, its a lifestyle choice and its not illegal.

Jo xxx


----------



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

Vegan? That's just crazy talk. I do limit the amount of meat I eat to 3-4 days a week and yes, I run 5 miles at least 4x a week. I go to the gym and either lift weights or kick box. I also do yoga as often as possible. I am not a drinker by nature, but I do indulge in vacation. I use an ecigarette here at home to deal with my nicotine addiction. So yeah, the other 50 weeks of the year are the complete opposite of what I do on vacation.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I could stick with you except that I like to drink occasionally and never go to gyms.


But, TG, don't you regularly go on long hikes while you are in residence in Mexico and often while you are on vacation? That sounds like a lot more fun than going to a (shudder) gym and running on a treadmill!


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Cigarettes cost about 49 pesos a pack for name brands. Marlboro and it's varieties such as Lights, etc. If you are a menthol person there are Benson & Hedges and Pall Mall. There are many other brands but you can also buy "loosies" on the streets, that is, one cigarette just to say taste "Delicados" or another brand before you buy a pack. 
If you are traveling with someone they can also carry a carton.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> But, TG, don't you regularly go on long hikes while you are in residence in Mexico and often while you are on vacation? That sounds like a lot more fun than going to a (shudder) gym and running on a treadmill!


Yes, running and walking are regular activities, gyms don't interest me much, besides the streets are free.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Cigarettes cost about 49 pesos a pack for name brands. Marlboro and it's varieties such as Lights, etc. If you are a menthol person there are Benson & Hedges and Pall Mall. There are many other brands but you can also buy "loosies" on the streets, that is, one cigarette just to say taste "Delicados" or another brand before you buy a pack.
> If you are traveling with someone they can also carry a carton.


Are the name brand US cigarettes here genuine or are they pirated like DVDs and Levis and lots of other things? I bought some purple potatoes in the market near me last weekend. When I cooked them I discovered they had been dyed purple. :confused2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Yes, running and walking are regular activities, gyms don't interest me much, besides the streets are free.


And more interesting!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> . . . I bought some purple potatoes in the market near me last weekend. When I cooked them I discovered they had been dyed purple. :confused2:


How funny!


----------



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Cigarettes cost about 49 pesos a pack for name brands. Marlboro and it's varieties such as Lights, etc. If you are a menthol person there are Benson & Hedges and Pall Mall. There are many other brands but you can also buy "loosies" on the streets, that is, one cigarette just to say taste "Delicados" or another brand before you buy a pack.
> If you are traveling with someone they can also carry a carton.


Marlboro is an American brand. I'm Canadian and do not like American cigarettes. They use Turkish tobacco while Canadian cigarettes use Virginia tobacco. There's a huge taste difference and I'm looking for something that tastes more Canadian than American.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> How funny!


It was short-sighted on the part of the vendor. There are lots of choices for stands selling potatoes right next to her. I won't be buying produce from her in the future.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

SooozyQ said:


> Marlboro is an American brand. I'm Canadian and do not like American cigarettes. They use Turkish tobacco while Canadian cigarettes use Virginia tobacco. There's a huge taste difference and I'm looking for something that tastes more Canadian than American.


Well this is not Canada. If you are that particular about the taste, pay the tax on an extra carton. It can't be that much.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I asked a Canadian friend, who said: "I've never really found anything here like Canadian cigs -- most here are much stronger and "stinkier" than Canadian ones, but over the years I've become accustomed to them. Benson & Hedges "Gold Pear" and one of the Camel brands (white or silver box I think) are ok." 

I smoke Pall Malls (menthol) and find Benson and Hedges too strong. When I visit the US, I take Mexican cigarettes, which to me are much better than US versions, even the same brand. My brother says the same of Marlboro Lights, or whatever they're called now.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

After smoking for 48 years I quit 2 months ago and don't regret it at all. It was tough but well worth it. When you are a smoker your life revolves around smoking. You have to go buy them so you never run out. If you are going somewhere that doesn't allow smoking you smoke even if you don't need one just to hold you over. Quitting was the best thing I ever did.
Coughing during sex is a major turn off.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> After smoking for 48 years I quit 2 months ago and don't regret it at all. It was tough but well worth it. When you are a smoker your life revolves around smoking. You have to go buy them so you never run out. If you are going somewhere that doesn't allow smoking you smoke even if you don't need one just to hold you over. Quitting was the best thing I ever did.
> Coughing during sex is a major turn off.


Wow! Congratulations! One of my sons is alcoholic, and also a smoker. He was able to successfully stop drinking several years ago, but has still not been able to quit smoking despite several attempts. He believes nicotine addiction is one of the hardest to get free of--much harder than alcohol, for example (for him, and several acquaintances, at least.)

.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TurtleToo said:


> Wow! Congratulations! One of my sons is alcoholic, and also a smoker. He was able to successfully stop drinking several years ago, but has still not been able to quit smoking despite several attempts. He believes nicotine addiction is one of the hardest to get free of--much harder than alcohol, for example (for him, and several acquaintances, at least.).


Nicotine is also more addictive than heroine or cocaine. It is no wonder people have difficulty stopping. The easiest way is to not start in the first place. It pains me to see all the young people who start smoking even now when the hazards are clearly known.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Nicotine is also more addictive than heroine or cocaine. It is no wonder people have difficulty stopping. The easiest way is to not start in the first place. It pains me to see all the young people who start smoking even now when the hazards are clearly known.


When I visit a doctor for the first time and am asked for a medical history, they are always happy to hear that I am a non-smoker, and have always been one.


----------



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

makaloco said:


> I asked a Canadian friend, who said: "I've never really found anything here like Canadian cigs -- most here are much stronger and "stinkier" than Canadian ones, but over the years I've become accustomed to them. Benson & Hedges "Gold Pear" and one of the Camel brands (white or silver box I think) are ok."
> 
> I smoke Pall Malls (menthol) and find Benson and Hedges too strong. When I visit the US, I take Mexican cigarettes, which to me are much better than US versions, even the same brand. My brother says the same of Marlboro Lights, or whatever they're called now.


Thank you.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Disgusting addiction


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GARYJ65 said:


> Disgusting addiction


...One of many, but legal

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

TurtleToo said:


> Wow! Congratulations! One of my sons is alcoholic, and also a smoker. He was able to successfully stop drinking several years ago, but has still not been able to quit smoking despite several attempts. He believes nicotine addiction is one of the hardest to get free of--much harder than alcohol, for example (for him, and several acquaintances, at least.)
> 
> .


This is true. I used to do a LOT of cocaine. One day I was disgusted at the way my life was and just stopped. I quit smoking weed, doing coke and moved to an entirely different town. Now able to pass a drug test I got a great job that I stayed at for 18 years.

Smoking was different. I managed to quit once with Chantix and stsyed off of them for 8 months. But with my wife still smoking I caved in and went back. This time I took Chantix for one month and then just quit. I finally have them beat.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I was smoking around two packs a day and seeing a heart doctor who recommended that I quit. One day my blood pressure went through the roof and I believe that I could see my heart beating through my shirt. I quit right there. That was six years ago and I'm still seeing that same heart doctor. Fear is a great motivating factor.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I was smoking around two packs a day and seeing a heart doctor who recommended that I quit. One day my blood pressure went through the roof and I believe that I could see my heart beating through my shirt. I quit right there. That was six years ago and I'm still seeing that same heart doctor. Fear is a great motivating factor.


It is not always sufficient. I had friend who was a heavy smoker. He became ill and was first diagnosed with lung cancer. He quit smoking. Upon further investigation, the doctors determined that he had valley fever, not lung cancer. He went back to smoking.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Speaking of addictions, I finally overcame the need to repeatedly masturbate in the 21st Century. That was a mixed blessing. Now I am only addicted to constant self-deprecation having inexclusably inhabited the planet for 74 years for no other reason than having prevented the need for others to have excavated another hole in the ground to have disguised the odor and unpleasant visual impact of my inevitable following decomposition which is the fate awaiting us all despite our high or low moral intrntions.


----------



## SooozyQ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hound Dog said:


> Speaking of addictions, I finally overcame the need to repeatedly masturbate in the 21st Century. That was a mixed blessing. Now I am only addicted to constant self-deprecation having inexclusably inhabited the planet for 74 years for no other reason than having prevented the need for others to have excavated another hole in the ground to have disguised the odor and unpleasant visual impact of my inevitable following decomposition which is the fate awaiting us all despite our high or low moral intrntions.


:joy: That is the most eloquently funny thing I have read in a long time. Thank you for the laugh in an otherwise crappy day.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

SooozyQ said:


> My concern is not about fitting in. I'm a non-conformist and quite proud of it. I am asking a simple question that I hope someone can answer.


What do Canadians smoke when in México?
Whatever they bring along or what they like out of the available brands here.
Really, there is no rules on that depending on Nationality


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> It is not always sufficient. I had friend who was a heavy smoker. He became ill and was first diagnosed with lung cancer. He quit smoking. Upon further investigation, the doctors determined that he had valley fever, not lung cancer. He went back to smoking.


Now he will develop lung cancer and have valley fever, but it will be better once he gets Alzheimer and forgets all about it


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


GARYJ65 said:



Now he will develop lung cancer and have valley fever, but it will be better once he gets Alzheimer and forgets all about it

Click to expand...

_An old joke as I know but here goes.

What is good about alzheimers?

One makes new friends every day.

Another, since I´m on a roll.

Why did Dawg leave Mobile for Santa Monica in 1969 despite having had to drive interminably across dreary Texas in order to accomplish the undertaking?

¡Damfino!

It had something to do with having had sex with either Nanette Funicello or Troy Dunihue on the beach - Dawg has forgotten which one but it no longer matters. Sexual exploitations no longer compel desired activities but, come to think of it, that left tackle on the Greenville High School football team circa 1958 was damn cute but unavailable in those days for one wishing to maintain a modicum of personal dignity after climax.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> This is true. I used to do a LOT of cocaine. One day I was disgusted at the way my life was and just stopped. I quit smoking weed, doing coke and moved to an entirely different town. Now able to pass a drug test I got a great job that I stayed at for 18 years.
> .


Thanks for this story, AM. It contains a hopeful message for those of us who have a family member or another loved one still struggling with addiction. And kudos to you--that is quite an impressive accomplishment.

.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Speaking of addictions, I finally overcame the need to repeatedly masturbate in the 21st Century.


Your honesty is refreshing. Allow me to also unburden my heart. I have long struggled with the compulsion to post nude photographs of myself on the internet and have almost beat that habit. Almost....


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

It has been, I believe, now seven years since I quite smoking. Chantix was a big help in that. I had tried MANY times over the the 30+ years that I did smoke to kick the habit. Having said that, if I was able to smoke only two weeks a year; or if, like my wife, I could smoke two or three cigs a day (making one pack last a week or so) I would not have seen the need to quit. BTW, my wife first went to an e-cig and has now quit smoking completely. 

Anyway, I cannot help the OP with the question. Back when I was smoking I always bought a carton on the US side before venturing into Canada since the Canadian cigs seemed to have no taste whatsoever to me. But, I do know that my wife bought her e-cig in the US and was able to bring it back into Mexico with no problems.


----------

